# Any of you schmucks SSCX?



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Been yearning to race CX for a while now. Just never got around to getting a proper Cx bike. I've been shopping for a Cx frame/bike for a few days. Not sure if I want to build or buy complete. Only complete that really intrigues me is the Felt Breed. But it's a little more than what I want to spend ($1,300). I may end up going with the run of the mill Cross Check. Don't know much about All-City Nature Boy or Pake C'Mute. EDIT: In search of a San Jose as well.

Anybody got any other suggestions?

Don't tell me this doesn't get you excited:


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I rode a Nature Boy briefly, and even participated in one CX race with it. I said if I ever did another cross race, it would be on my SS 29er. I'm planning to give it a shot this season. I just don't understand how "cross geometry" is actually suited to CX riding, which can be as technical as MTB riding.

On a related note, the local SSCX dudes in Bellingham are absolute monsters. Fast as f***.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I built a Nature Boy for a customer and it was awesome. The internal routing looks slick and it seems like a decent bike for the money.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I ran my ss mtb in the casual local series last year, and I'm planning on running my San Jose this year, although I'll be faster on my ss 29er... It's tough to get used to tiny x35 tires after being on a 29x2.4 ardent!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I always wondered why CX guys don't run flat bars. Seems like you'd have way more control even with a 23" flat rather than drops. Is it just tradition, I mean CX started as a way for roadies to keep riding in the off season, right? Am I too MTBcentric?


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Last year was my first CX season and I raced a Niner Air 9 Carbon set up SS. We had an extremely muddy series, so I'd mount narrow CX tires on my Crest rims and I ended up winning the overall season title (never won an individual race, but lots of 2nds and 3rds..best 8 out of 10 races).

This year though two races in, I've gotten pretty much gotten spanked in each of them. Hopefully I can have a strong second half of season.

Going to be racing in the SSCXWC in San Francisco in November: SSCXWC 2011, San Francisco CA | 2011 Singlespeed Cyclocross World Championships


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Last year I did, and in September I was all psyched to race CX again, but then I started thinking all serious like and that's no fun (i.e. training and practicing), so I'm just going to ride my bike until mtb racing season starts again. 
There was a local series last year where there were a half dozen races within 20 minutes from home that didn't return this year, so that's part of it too (I did enough traveling for the mtb racing).


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I think Vassago still offers the Fist-a-cuffs frame and fork for under $400.....That would make an awesome SSCX:thumbsup:


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i'm looking for a sscx bike w/disc brakes. any suggestions?

i have a bianchi axis right now that i ride the piss out of, but i think it's time to drop the gears and get some better brakes.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

I did a couple of seasons ago. I found out that it is a really good work out but I don't like the format. I felt like a mouse on a wheel.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

I have been racing on a Raleigh High Life which I just sold for the new Twin Six model. Really good frame. Slots for belt if so desired. Lots of fun, I highly recommend trying it.


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

p nut said:


> Been yearning to race CX for a while now. Just never got around to getting a proper Cx bike. I've been shopping for a Cx frame/bike for a few days. Not sure if I want to build or buy complete. Only complete that really intrigues me is the Felt Breed. But it's a little more than what I want to spend ($1,300). I may end up going with the run of the mill Cross Check. Don't know much about All-City Nature Boy or Pake C'Mute. EDIT: In search of a San Jose as well.
> 
> Anybody got any other suggestions?
> 
> Don't tell me this doesn't get you excited:


check this site - Single Speed Cyclocross Bikes - Single Speed Cyclocross


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> I always wondered why CX guys don't run flat bars. Seems like you'd have way more control even with a 23" flat rather than drops. Is it just tradition, I mean CX started as a way for roadies to keep riding in the off season, right? Am I too MTBcentric?


Not kool. Im sure you know roadies. If something isnt traditional, they are not interested. That goes for flat/riser bars, v brakes and stuff. Its just a super conservative crowd.

And drop bars are great BTW. I have a set on a mountain bike and they kick ass(even in the technical stuff). tons of leverage and multiple riding positions. Its also possible to get aero which could be important in racing cross.


----------



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

I did a CX race with my 1x1 with Transition 32 wheels, 2.1 SB8's and disc brakes... basically a tank. I came in last but it was fun as hell.

Bought some 29er wheels and slapped some 700x42 tires on there and it came out a little lighter than before. Might switch out the Torsion bar to the dirt drop Cowbells later.

I'll probably still come in last but this time, nobody will lap me!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I think it's the UCI that's the over-conservative group here, banning lots of things before they become too popular and change the look of the sport too much. CX riders seem to be a bit more progressive than the roadies I know at least. Disc brakes do seem to be catching on pretty quickly now that they're UCI legal, and I've seen lots of v-brake conversions and a whole heap of 1x10 cross bikes posted online by riders

I'm considering ditching my drop bar 29er conversion that I've been using for road and gravel and picking up a Fantom Cross Uno as my winter beater for the same purpose. Gears are pretty nice to have on the road (especially without the worry of indexed shifting) but there's something about SS that just always draws me back in!


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a Lemond Propad that I converted to single speed using a eno eccentric hub. raced it a bit, works great.


----------



## money (Oct 31, 2005)

Single speed with discs. Raleigh has it under road bike but could it do a cross race?

Check it out-Furley. Maybe my Orange Surly 1x1 needs a big brother!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

money said:


> Single speed with discs. Raleigh has it under road bike but could it do a cross race?
> 
> Check it out-Furley. Maybe my Orange Surly 1x1 needs a big brother!


Yep, that beauty is made for cross :thumbsup:

I haven't checked enough to know how close the geo is, but the On One Pompetamine is another disc brake drop bar bike with clearance for cross tires and cranksets.


----------



## stick-boy1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I raced sscx last year on a Specialized Tricross Singlecross. Gawd did I suck! It takes a special breed...


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

wagon wheels racing: All City Nature Boy build.

Much better than an MTB for CX races and should do the trick for Dirty Kanza next year.


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a 2012 Chilli Con Crosso frame coming this week, building it up a sweet light SS CX bike


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

want furley!!!!


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

You should check out the Redline Conquest Pro SS frame. I saw one at Interbike and knew it had to be mine! Now I'm just waiting to find out if it's gonna be here in time for my birthday or Christmas.....


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

SSCX is lots of fun. Suffer like crazy. See who can suffer the most :skep: Just did the USGP in CO and it was f***'n fast.


----------



## c7train (Apr 16, 2010)

SSCX=wrestling in the bike world. I ride a RL 925, with CX tires, it works okay, super fun nonetheless.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't believe none of you ******s posted pics. So I decided this season, I'll race my Steamroller. Shod with 35's.

Seen 42x17 fixed in this pic, but will be flopped to 19t FW and rear brakes.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous bike, p nut. That gearing work for you offroad?


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

*Good ol' Sheldon Brown*

This thread totally reminded me of something I'd read on Sheldon Brown's site recently. "If you want to race fixed gear cross, make sure you are comfortable with all sorts of flying dismounts and lots of off camber skidding stuff. Prepare to be utterly uncompetitive, but a crowd favorite." That last sentence is awesome.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

The real question is any of you schmucks race cross FIxed???




























Some pics for your viewing delight.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> Gorgeous bike, p nut. That gearing work for you offroad?


42x17 with 35's is too much for me. I'm hoping 19t would be better. Haven't tried it yet.

Nice pics, Sheepo. It'll be a while before I race fixed. If ever.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

mattbryant2 said:


> I ever did another cross race, it would be on my SS 29er. I'm planning to give it a shot this season. I just don't understand how "cross geometry" is actually suited to CX riding, which can be as technical as MTB riding.





zaskaranddriver said:


> I always wondered why CX guys don't run flat bars. Seems like you'd have way more control even with a 23" flat rather than drops. Is it just tradition, I mean CX started as a way for roadies to keep riding in the off season, right? Am I too MTBcentric?


Yes, CX is a conservative discipline compared to XC. CX is a lot like racing a "one-design" class in yachting or motor sports, where each competitor has a nearly-identical vehicle. XC is a lot like racing a "construction class," where each competitor gets to design their own vehicle within the parameters of certain rules. Yes, technically CX bikes are designed by rule rather than being exactly identical, but the rules are much narrower than the rules for XC bikes.

CX bikes are not necessarily the fastest possible design for a CX race, however should you race an MTB and win, you aren't really beating the folks on CX bikes in a CX race, it's more like you're in your own class and happened to have left the start line in the same wave as a bunch of CX racers.

It's part of the fun and challenge of the sport to slither around on narrow, severely underpressured tires and to figure out how to bunny-hop the barriers with a bicycle frame that isn't really set up for trials-y maneuvers. CX races include sections that are specifically set up to challenge riders on CX bikes. For example, there are usually off-camber grass sections that are child's play to ride on MTB wheels but test a rider's balance on 34mm tires.

I agree it defies logic in a certain way, so I like to think of it as a nostalgia sport, much like racing penny-farthings. FWIW, my guess is that if you could use any production bicycle, a weight-weenie full rigid 26er would do the trick. There isn't that much to roll over where a 29" wheel would provide an advantage.

All that being said, CX events are fun, and most citizen's events permit entrants to ride whatever bike they please. If you're having fun, it's a great way to taste the sport without spending big bucks on a pair of sixteen pound bikes with deep, aero-sectioned tubular rims.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I already used my umlaut once today so here's your mother****ing pictures!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice. What's your gearing? And what bike is that?


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> Nice. What's your gearing? And what bike is that?


Singular Kite. 36x17. The tallest gear I raced was a 36x16.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool. Although I see that frame is not available. Looks like a nice bike though. 

Last question. Why are you running over a cone?


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Bianchi San Jose here. Bought it for commuting, ended up racing on it in 2009. Bought a geared CX bike for 2010 and the SJ got some flat bars and Paul MotoLites/Love Levers. Thinking I really should race it again sometime. Doubling up is tough, as our Masters 3/4 race is right before the SS event - maybe I just need to HTFU?


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm a sucker for a good ad campaign...that Raleigh Furley has me thinking dirty orange thoughts.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> Last question. Why are you running over a cone?


Because some cones have to die!!!

It's an optical illusion. It's actually a surveyor's flag in the foreground.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, Sheepo, what gearing does Sweaty Betty run?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> Hey, Sheepo, what gearing does Sweaty Betty run?


Whatsup Spin. Shes at 38x18 (55 gis) Its way way way too low but the chain tension is set using a magic gear/ filed axle and I diddnt want to mess with it. I could add 4 teeth and 1 complete link but then I couldnt mountain bike with it...

I have since quit racing on it and started racing on my freehub jabberwocky instead. Way faster!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, i don't mind CX races.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yup


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

C'mon, fish. You gotta give a fair NSFW warning.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

p nut said:


> C'mon, fish. You gotta give a fair NSFW warning.


You would have been fine if you didn't leave it up while your hands were busy. :nono:


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

So, any of you SS'ers find flat bars more beneficial in CX racing over drop bars? Or do you run wide drop bars, maybe something in the 46+ cm range. I race SS MTB, and although I don't have super wide bars on my MTB, they are wider than my road bike. The leverage really helps. I'm thinking that a flat bar with a decent amount of saddle/bar drop would be ideal.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

I like wide drop bars. But I've backed down even from too wide. I've used 42 and 46mm Ritchey Biomax, 44 mm Bell Laps, and now 44 Salsa Cowbells. The cowbells are basically perfect for me. I've thought about flat bars but I think it would hinder me in sprinting versus the hoods. Less of a problem than racing geared, but still a factor. Plus there aren't many climbs on most courses, so leverage is only so much of an issue. I haven't tried anything like a wide dirt drop though.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

M_S said:


> I like wide drop bars. But I've backed down even from too wide. I've used 42 and 46mm Ritchey Biomax, 44 mm Bell Laps, and now 44 Salsa Cowbells. The cowbells are basically perfect for me. I've thought about flat bars but I think it would hinder me in sprinting versus the hoods. Less of a problem than racing geared, but still a factor. Plus there aren't many climbs on most courses, so leverage is only so much of an issue. I haven't tried anything like a wide dirt drop though.


My geared CX bike currently has Cowbells, and before that I had Bell laps.....both 44 cm. I love both bars, but give the Cowbells the edge. They really work for me gear'd, but I've never just rode around pretending to be SS. Might have to experiment a little.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just switched from the "flat bar" (origin 8 space bar) to salsa woodchipper; will have an actual ride report next week


----------

